# Picked up my Smith 639



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Don't have a picture of it but here is its identical twin.

http://www.outdoors.net/site/images/24543.jpg


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks nice. How does it handle? HG


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have not shot it yet, but I like the way it points in my hands.


----------



## mrbunky (Oct 23, 2008)

looks great.:smt023


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks, went through my holsters and found one that fits it perfectly, now I need to find some time to hit the range. Maybe next weekend. I am teaching a CCW class and when we are done with the students I will break out the 639 and try it out.


----------

